#ubuntu-cat 2011-01-03
<pespin> RainCT, iep!
<pespin> com han anat les assignatures? :)
<RainCT> bones pespin
<RainCT> les dues notes que han sortit fins ara, molt bé
<RainCT> i tu?
<pespin> també :D
<pespin> RainCT, ara estic trastejant amb una htc artemis que usava mon pare abans
<pespin> l'altre dia vaig aconseguir entrar-hi via ssh posant-hi SHR :D
<pespin> però encara no hi ha Xserver, i ara he posat una image nova a la SD i no funciona el ssh xD
<RainCT> xD
<RainCT> pespin: doncs jo estic miranta veure si faig alguna cosa amb el robot.. però he decidit que m'he cansat dels PIC (després de comprar un programador i veure que té una versió nova de firmware que com tota la resta no va amb Linux -.-) i m'he comprat una placa Arduino..
<RainCT> a veure si m'arriba algun dia.. els d'UPS van confondre el paquet i em van enviar uns llibres XD (que després van venir a buscar però del meu paquet encara no me n'han dit res -.-)
<pespin> RainCT, l'havies d'haver comprat a tuxbrain home!
<pespin> aixi la pots anar a buscar tu mateix a barberà del vallès
<RainCT> pespin_: l'he comprat a Tuxbrain
<pespin_> RainCT, ah ok
<pespin_> RainCT, doncs podries haver anat a buscar-lo i t'estalviaves el cost d'envimanet :P
<rubenset> bon vespre jovent
<pespin_> *enviament
<pespin_> rubenset, bones :)
<rubenset> ;)
<pespin_> RainCT, doncs ja em diràs que tal quan el probis una mica :)
<rubenset> *provis
<rubenset> xD
<RainCT> bones rubenset
<pespin_> això mateix
<pespin_> xDD
<rubenset> bones RainCT :D
<pespin_> arghh no aconsegueixo que funcioni el ssh
<RainCT> pespin_: no surt a la web l'opció d'anar-la a buscar, i pels 7€ d'enviament tampoc em moriré :P
<RainCT> pespin_: tinc SSH funcionant al Kindle, btw :)
<pespin_> RainCT, oooh guai! :)
<RainCT> ara bé, no he fet res més que entrar-hi, veure que funciona i tornar a sortir XD
<pespin_> xD
<RainCT> oh, li han canviat el nom al locobot
<pespin_> RainCT, qui? xD
<RainCT> el bot que enregistra el canal, ara es diu ubuntulog xD
<pespin_> RainCT, quin Arduino has agafat?
<RainCT> pespin_: el mega nou
<RainCT> pespin_: https://www.tuxbrain.net/shop/product_info.php?cPath=25&products_id=100&osCsid=29qoe1v3lct37qrseqfb6ucfv6
<pespin_> RainCT, i apart de la board thas agafat algo mes?
<RainCT> no, només cables i alguna cosa
<RainCT> tampoc tenen gaire més els de TuxBrain
<pespin_> yap
#ubuntu-cat 2011-01-04
<pespin> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diaspora_%28software%29 <- té molt bona pinta
<khristian_> Feliç any 2011 als ubuntaires!!
<rubard> bona tarda
<rubard> algú em podria fer cinc cèntims del nou fedora?
<rubard> ningú?
<rubard> exit
<epileg> bones
<epileg> bon any a tots!
<epileg> alexm: em pots recomanar algun llibre que parli del gcc, en Català?
<alexm> hola epileg, doncs en català ho veig fotut
<epileg> ja :-)
<epileg> i en castellà?
<alexm> en castequè?
<alexm> ni idea, de fet no sé si n'hi ha cap en anglès
<epileg> escolta, es que el meu anglès és del nivell de no lligar a blanes
<alexm> depèn del que vulguis saber
<epileg> des de zero
<alexm> què t'interessa del gcc?
<epileg> però que vagi al grà
<|v|4r73|_j0rg3> El gcc?
<|v|4r73|_j0rg3> Jo l'estava compil·lant.
<epileg> bé, de fet no cal que sigui pròpiament gcc, sinó el ansi c
<epileg> és ansi oi?
<alexm> epileg: aleshores ho tens més fàcil, hi ha molts més llibres
<alexm> no sabria recomanar-ne cap
<epileg> cap?
<epileg> :-(
<epileg> n'hi ha algun en Català?
<alexm> ni idea, jo vaig aprendre C amb el K&R
<alexm> i ansi C amb els flags del gcc --pedantic --ansi ;)
<marteljorge> No fotis.
<marteljorge> ¿Vas aprendre ansi C amb gcc --pedantic --ansi?
<alexm> més o menys, sí
<alexm> però el C que jo sabia ja era força ANSI
<marteljorge> Ah.
<alexm> també vaig llegir-me el manual de l'stallman sobre les eines de gnu
<marteljorge> Jo no.
<marteljorge> Encara tens una còpia?
<alexm> crec que es deia gnu standards
<alexm> epileg: és possible que fins i tot estigui traduït
<alexm> marteljorge: http://www.gnu.org/prep/standards/standards.html
<epileg> gràcies alexm
<marteljorge> Tinc un gran "lio" amb iptables...
<pauet> bon any
#ubuntu-cat 2011-01-05
<khristian_> Bon dia!
<raul_> #bcn
<raul_> #espanya
<khristian_> zzzz
<pespin_> RainCT, coneixes el Diaspora? ahir vaig posar un enllaç aqui diria
<RainCT> el facebook?
<pespin_> RainCT, el k es tipo facebook si
<pespin_> però descentralitzat i ets propietari de les dades
<pespin_> jo m'acabo de fer una compta a diaspora.eu
<pespin_> diasp.eu perdó
<RainCT> uhmp
<RainCT> la meitat de les frases em surten en castellà
<RainCT> pespin_: i no et troba
<pespin_> RainCT, la de diasp.eu l'acabo de borrar :P
<pespin_> RainCT, me nhe fet una a diasp.org que sembla que va millor / està més actualitzada
<pespin_> per exemple les imatges de perfil funcionen allà
<pespin_> RainCT, aquest és teoricament el meu perfil -> https://diasp.org/people/4d24c41aec26e264d7003094
<pespin_> RainCT, tu a quin pod/server estàs i quin nom d'usuari?
<pespin_> RainCT, ostres que bo, també donen email forwarding
<pespin_> pespin a_cal diaspora.org
<pespin_> "I am David Morley davidmorley@diasp.org feel free to add me" xD
<pespin_> RainCT, a diasp.org sembla que funciona bé :)
<pespin_> RainCT, oh i també funciona l'enviament de entrades al facebook
<khristian_> esperant els reis..........
<RainCT> xD
<khristian_> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
#ubuntu-cat 2011-01-06
 * cossier is away: Ara estic ocupat
 * cossier is back (gone 00:00:17)
<joan> Hola a tothom
<joan> Tinc un problema, aviam si algú me'l pot solventar...
<joan> Vaig instalar LibreOffice l'altre dia, des de la seva ppa. Avui he borrat la ppa i l'he desinstal·lat però a l'hora d'intentar tornar a instal·lar openoffice tinc problemes de dependències (o això crec)
<joan> Em surt això a la terminal:
<joan> joan@Knut:~$ sudo apt-get install openoffice.org S'està llegint la llista de paquets... Fet S'està construint l'arbre de dependències        S'està llegint la informació de l'estat... Fet No s'han pogut instal·lar alguns paquets. Això pot ser degut a que vàreu requerir una situació imposible o a que esteu emprant la distribució unstable i alguns paquets requerits encara no han estat creats o bé encara no els hi han afegit.
<pespin_> joan, has actualitzat els repositoris després de treure el ppa? :P
<joan> si he fet update i upgrade
<pespin_> doncs ni idea ;)
#ubuntu-cat 2011-01-07
<baguera14> bon dia i bon any a totho
<baguera14> algu em pot ajudar a trobar els drivers d'una impresora porto estona buscant pero com que no entenc l'angles acabo mes perduda que al principi
<epileg> quina és?
<baguera14> hp desckjet f380
<epileg> sembla que aquí hi ha controladors específics per a impressores hp
<epileg> http://hplip.sourceforge.net/supported_devices/index.html
<epileg> però ara esta desactivat, caldrà esperar una estona a veure que passa
<baguera14> ok moltes gracies ho provare mes tard
<epileg> mira primer que la teva impressora estigui suportada abans de instaŀlar-lo
<baguera14> perdona la meva ignorancia pero aixó com ho faig?
<epileg> doncs no ho sé. Quan estigui disponible la pàgina mira a veure si pots fer una cefca
<epileg> cerca*
<baguera14> ok merci
<khristian_> bones!
<mdepalol> bones
<DPini> Hola
<DPini> em podeu ajudar amb la traducció d'alguns termes?
<DPini> Ja he buscat al recull de termes de softcatalà i per llocs com OpenTran però no trobo la traducció d'aquests.
<DPini> Alguns dels termes que em són problemàtics són: Upstream, tarball
<DPini> hola pespin
<pespin> DPini, bones :)
<DPini> saps com es diu "Upstream" i tarball en català? :P
<pespin> DPini, jo ho dic tal qual :P
<DPini> estic traduint un document de la wiki de Debian per al Google Code-in i ficar-ho tal qual pot ser una "pifiada"... xD
<pespin> DPini, mira-ho al recull de termes de sfotcatalà :)
<DPini> pespin: ja ho he mirat, però no ho he trobat :P
<pespin> DPini, doncs espera't una etoneta aveure si algú per aquí ho sap o pregunta-ho a la llista ;)
<DPini> de moment estic traduint altres seccions del document :)
<DPini> a veure si algú sap la resposta :D
<DPini> Hola toniher
<alexm> DPini: el cercaterm tradueix upstream com a canal de pujada
<alexm> i un tarball és un fitxer comprimit amb tar
<alexm> no sé molt bé per què se'ls anomena així
<DPini> gràcies alexm
<DPini> de moment ho he traduit com a fitxer tarball
<DPini> upstream l'he deixat tal qual
<alexm> DPini: millor fitxer tar
<DPini> d'acord, ara ho arreglo
<DPini> i paquet tarball
<DPini> paquet tar no?
<alexm> el nom tarball és una conya amb les taques d'oli que hi ha al mar, segons puc deduir de la viquipia
<alexm> un fitxer tar pot ser un paquet o no
<DPini> per això dic, que a la traducció, quan indiqui tarball package, ho tradueixo com a paquet tar
<alexm> fitxer és més genèric però segons el context potser paquet és més adequat, tu mateix
<DPini> d'acord
<DPini> per a traduir file, si que faig servir fitxer
<DPini> ostis, el tutorial està ple de l'argot tarball :P
 * DPini pensa que va bé  traduir un tutorial de creació de paquets Debian per a aprendre més del funcionament dels paquets Debian :)
<alexm> traduir és una bona manera d'aprendre, DPini ;)
<DPini> alexm: els de haiku han creat una tasca que consisteix en fer una xerrada a un grup local d'usuaris de linux sobre el seu sistema :P
<alexm> DPini: quan la faràs?
<DPini> :P
<DPini> ja va estar explicant haiku un noi crec que en l'antepenultim
<DPini> aaah :P
<DPini> ups
<DPini> en el software freedom day de fa 2 o 3 anys*
<alexm> DPini: no ho recordo
<DPini> no va fer xerrada
<DPini> però si que va estar explicant-ho en una taula
<DPini> jo m'enrecordo perquè "va a posar a parir" GNU/Linux :P
<alexm> aleshores potser em vaig posar en mode /ignore
<DPini> :P
<DPini> per cert, algú coneix alguna guia per a aconseguir que instal·lin una rèplica dels dipòsits de paquets a l'escola o lloc de treball?
<DPini> No en tenim, i després es queixen de problemes de banda ampla... :(
<alexm> DPini: el wiki d'en sergi tur té un munt de documentació al respecte
<alexm> apt-mirror is your friend ;)
<DPini> alexm: el com muntar-ho no seria el problema
<alexm> aleshores quin és?
<DPini> el problema és fer entendre a l'escola de la necessitat de tenir-ne un per que no es colapsi l'ample de banda quan els seus alumnes d'FP actualitzin les màquines virtuals que corren amb alguna distro de GNU/Linux.
<RainCT> bones pespin, DPini, alexm :)
<DPini> hola RainCT :D
<RainCT> DPini, alexm: «arxiu tar» millor que «fitxer» (un «arxiu» és un fitxer comprimit)
<RainCT> I «upstream» ara mateix no sabria com traduir-ho, però dubto molt que el significat que té en la wiki sigui «canal de pujada»
<alexm> RainCT: gràcies pels apunts :)
<alexm> lo del canal de pujada no em convenç tampoc
<DPini> a tornar a canviar-ho :(
<alexm> potser per a les telecomunicacions funciona però per al programari no
<DPini> RainCT: paquet tar, seria correcte?
<RainCT> suposo, però millor arxiu
<DPini> d'acord
<alexm> no coneixia el matís entre arxiu i fitxer, RainCT està documentat en algun lloc?
<RainCT> alexm: sí, espera que ho trobi
<alexm> ok, gràcies
<alexm> DPini: upstream és difícil de traduir perquè depèn de la perspectiva en què s'aplica
<alexm> e.g. debian és upstream d'ubuntu
<DPini> es un tutorial de creació de paquets debian
<alexm> aleshores upstream vol dir el paquet original
<RainCT> o també projecte/organització original
<alexm> el que fan l'autor o l'equip que el publiquen i que debian empaqueta
<pespin> seria com el riu d'on prové un afluent :)
<pespin> no sé si té un nom això xD
<alexm> bona aquesta, si el nom existeix seria potser una bona traducció
<RainCT> alexm: Doncs no ho trobo... Potser demana-li a en dpm
<DPini> ostis quin terme més "conflictiu"
<pespin> conca potser?
<pespin> o algun a cosa similar xD
<alexm> sí, és d'aquells que fan la punyeta
<DPini> jo de moment ho deixaré com a upstream... :P
<DPini> ja que es un tutorial de creació de paquets, el terme upstream serà conegut
<DPini> si poso per exemple el paquet del riu d'on prové un afluent, el lector es confongui.
<alexm> em sembla bé, però aleshores posa-ho en cursiva
<alexm> i si vols o pots, posa una nota a peu de pàgina o un enllaç on s'expliqui el que és
<DPini> d'acord, ho posaré en cursiva
<DPini> o sigui ''upstream''
<DPini> ja que fan servir moinmoin :P
<RainCT> ostres, coi de Melange (la interfície per administrar el GSoC i el Code-in)
<RainCT> ja podria enviar mails quan passa alguna cosa.. havia demanat ser administrador per part de GNOME per poder afegir tasques del Zeitgeist i pensava que havien passat de mi, ara entro i veig que si que me'n van fer XD
<DPini> si
<DPini> rainct
<DPini> els correus del melange arriben a la carpeta d'SPAM
<DPini> mira que hi estaran tots :P
<RainCT> haha
<RainCT> visca Google
<DPini> per cert, a veure si poses alguna tasca facileta :D
<RainCT> Que els passi amb el concurs d'inteŀligència artificial de Google (que l'organitza una universitat independent a Google) encara, però el Melange.. -.-
<RainCT> DPini: fins quan dura el Code-in?
<DPini> fins el dia 10
<DPini> per això m'estic donant pressa
<DPini> el vaig descobrir ahir :( :( :(
<RainCT> :/
<DPini> per cert
<DPini> 1 hora per a fer un plasmoide d'aquests de kde per al zeitgeist tenint en compte que ho farà un estudiant de 13 a 18 anys? :P
<RainCT> haha
<DPini> ostis, ahir vaig abandonar la tasca de traducció de una pàgina de Parrot
<RainCT> si, pel que he sentit les estimacions d'hores son bastant surreals
<DPini> perquè creia que era traduir tota la documentació de docs.parrot.org
<DPini> i només era traduir un html de 4 paràgrafs
<DPini> ho vaig abandonar habent traduit aquest fitxer i part de la documentació
<DPini> ja que no ho entenia alguns conceptes com per a traduir-los
<DPini> quina ràbia que 10 minuts després de abandonar la tasca, algú la completés...
<DPini> Per fer servir la lògica, per què ho hauré aprés dels vulcans?? :S
<DPini> per cert, la tasca estimava que es realitzés en 10 dies, per això vaig pensar que era tota la documentació... :(
<DPini> si que els hi agrada als anglesos/americans fer bromes a la documentació no? :P
<tsdgeos> DPini: ets famos! http://identi.ca/notice/61696021
<DPini> tsdgeos: ostis!! :D
<DPini> que guai :)
<DPini> el que em va costar fer el video, :P
<tsdgeos> btw tens unes faltes a la traduccio
<tsdgeos> tipus "a desenvolupat"
<tsdgeos> o "es un"
<DPini> encara l'estic traduint
<tsdgeos> oki
<DPini> et refereixes a la del tutorial de muntatge de paquets no?
<tsdgeos> si
<DPini> que ets mentor de GCI? :)
<tsdgeos> no
<tsdgeos> pero conec a qui et mentoritza
<DPini> :D
<DPini> a l'Ana?
<tsdgeos> i m'ha demanat consell per saber si era una merda de traduccio o no
<tsdgeos> yesverywell
<DPini> i que tal la traducció?
<tsdgeos> no ta mal
<tsdgeos> tens uns quants errors
<DPini> estic intentant seguir la guia d'estil de softcatalà
<tsdgeos> pero no res q s'arregli amb una segona rellegida
<DPini> encara no la he tornat a llegir
<DPini> ja he vist algun lloc on m'havia menjat alguna "h"
<DPini> per cert, al principi estava fent servir el terme construir per a traduir build
<DPini> però he vist que el terme correcte (segons softcatalà) es muntar
<DPini> en aquest context es correcte?
<tsdgeos> pfff
<tsdgeos> posats a escollir prefereixo construir :D
<DPini> d'acord
<DPini> miro de canviar-ho :P
<tsdgeos> personalment muntar == moun
<tsdgeos> +t
<DPini> jo també pensava així
<DPini> però al veure-ho a softcatalà ho he canviat
<tsdgeos> sempre els pot preguntar la rao
<tsdgeos> q suposo q n'hi haura
<DPini> tsdgeos: crec que ja he acabat de traduir el tutorial
<DPini> marco la tasca al lloc web del GCI com a entregada, o m'espero a algo? :P
<tsdgeos> marca
<DPini> d'acord
<DPini> bueno, he acabat de canviar uns muntar per construir que faltaven :P
<DPini> cagun...
<DPini> Error: Server ErrorThe server encountered an error and could not complete your request.
<DPini> falla cada dos per tres al enviar comentaris...
<tsdgeos> si
<tsdgeos> no es gaire poderos
<DPini> a veure si em dona temps a realitzar un altre tasca abans de que acabi el GCI :P
<DPini> l'únic que les que queden són molt difícils... :(
<DPini> ja està, marcada
<DPini> per fi he acabat de traduir (no se si amb algún error :P) després de 6 o 7 hores non-stop :P
<DPini> bueno, estic away, vaig a sopar (ja se que és una mica tard :P)
#ubuntu-cat 2011-01-08
<DPini> Hola Ubuntuaires
#ubuntu-cat 2013-01-01
<Catbuntu> Aloha
#ubuntu-cat 2013-12-30
<sharket> bona tarda
<sharket> senyors :)
<Joanpuba> bona entrada de any 2014
#ubuntu-cat 2014-01-01
<josepgallart> Bon any !!!:P
<rafael_carreras> bon any, josepgallart
<alexm> bon any, ubuntaires
<rafael_carreras> bon any, alexm
<rafael_carreras> ############################################################
<rafael_carreras> bon vespre a tothom
<alexm> bon vespre
<josepgallart> bon vespre
<rafael_carreras> el primer punt és
<rafael_carreras> Projecte Òmnia-Ubuntu
<rafael_carreras> Estat de la qüestió
<rafael_carreras> no sé si recordareu el tema
<rafael_carreras> el cas és que des del punt òmnia volien engegar una mena de campanya per instal·lar ubuntu als centres
<josepgallart> no :(
<josepgallart> a ok
<rafael_carreras> i van encetar un wiki per començar a preparar cises
<rafael_carreras>  coses
<rafael_carreras> com install parties i ajudes diverses
<rafael_carreras> els vam dir que els ajudaríem
<rafael_carreras> però ni tan sols s'ha engegat res... :-)
<alexm> no han muntat el wiki?
<rafael_carreras> ja fa un any d'això, en vam parlar a la festa de laMina
<rafael_carreras> sí, el wiki està muntat
<rafael_carreras> espera que el cerco
<rafael_carreras> http://xarxa-omnia.org/wiki/index.php?title=P%C3%A0gina_principal
<alexm> d'acord
<alexm> s'han posat en contacte amb tu per veure què podem fer?
<rafael_carreras> no
<rafael_carreras> l'última paraula, de fa un any, és que ells començarien a omplir el wiki ique ja veuríem com ens involucraríem nosaltres
<rafael_carreras> només volia recordar-ho
<alexm> veig molt poc moviment al wiki el darrer any, la majoria spammers
<rafael_carreras> podria enviar un correu a la Martina i el David a veure si respiren
<alexm> http://xarxa-omnia.org/wiki/index.php?title=Especial:Canvis_recents&days=365&from=
<alexm> crec que podem fer una crida a la participació de la comunitat ubuntaire en el projecte
<alexm> però abans ens caldria tenir clar quin tipus de contribucions volen
<rafael_carreras> alexm: primer hem de veure si encara estan interessats, ja ha passat un any
<alexm> em sembla bé
<alexm> si ells han perdut interès en el tema no cal pas fer-ne difusió
<rafael_carreras> molt bé, ja m'he cercat la feina jo sol :-)
<rafael_carreras> següent tema
<rafael_carreras> Lloc per la festa ubuntaire
<rafael_carreras> S'hauria de fer la crida per trobar-lo
<rafael_carreras> bé, ja toca anar a cercar un lloc per la festa
<alexm> cal que vagin amb compte de no posar contrasenyes, com a la pàgina http://xarxa-omnia.org/wiki/index.php?title=Usuaris
<rafael_carreras> alexm: els ho diré
<alexm> d'acord, tens alguna candidatura potencial?
<rafael_carreras> bé, hi ha un pre-contacte de l'última ugj
<rafael_carreras> contacteré amb ell, però faré també la crida universal
<josepgallart> aviam si quedem a la comarca!!
<alexm> jo tinc un tema interessant per la udj que podria facilitar les instal·lacions a les festes
<alexm> es tractaria d'aconseguir que les instal·lacions arrenquin des del servidor dels miralls
<alexm> sense que calgui tenir clauers usb
<rafael_carreras> és màgia?
<alexm> seria una instal·lació per xarxa, les imatges de netinstall ja són als miralls
<josepgallart> aixo es el que ja es fa amb debian?
<alexm> només cal fer que se serveixin quan arrenquin els ordinadors
<alexm> amb ubuntu també es fa
<alexm> no m'estic inventant res, només es tracta de muntar el servidor de PXE i fer que els ordinadors arrenquin per xarxa
<josepgallart> molt interesant
<alexm> pot ser un projecte interessant però cal provar-ho bé i per això he pensat en fer-ho durant la udj
<rafael_carreras> sí, funciona amb qualsevol ordinador?
<alexm> la majoria d'ordinadors moderns tenen bios que arrenquen per xarxa
<alexm> sinó també es pot fer amb un clauer usb ;-)
<alexm> la gràcia és que el clauer seria el mateix per tothom, no caldria actualitzar-lo ni res
<rafael_carreras> molt bé, doncs apunte-m'ho per la propera ugj
<alexm> d'acord, abans de la udj ja miraré d'escalfar motors per tenir-ho llest per fer les proves
<alexm> se sap en quina data serà la udj'
<alexm> ?
<rafael_carreras> no
<rafael_carreras> també hauríem d'anar mirant-ho, oi? :-P
<alexm> espero que no coincideixi amb la mini debconf que farem a barcelona al març
<rafael_carreras> espera que ho miro
<alexm> jo ho estic mirant però la xarxa em va molt lenta
<rafael_carreras> no, la ugj és a l'abril
<alexm> genial
<rafael_carreras> bé, doncs ja estem, oi?
<alexm> una darrera cosa
<josepgallart> alerta amb el maig que tenim eleccions europeees, si podem evitar la coincidencia us o agraire molt
<alexm> vaig parlar amb en crazy per lo dels daus
<alexm> té la versió online a http://lab.clausdevidre.com/GDR/ però va publicar-ne el codi a https://github.com/crazyserver/gdr
<alexm> la darrera versió ja té en compte que no hi hagi repetits
<alexm> diu que podem utilitzar-lo o millorar-lo com vulguem
<rafael_carreras> josep, tinc les eleccions apuntades
<rafael_carreras> alexm: molt bé
<josepgallart> rafaelcarreras +1
<alexm> aleshores per mi ja estem
<rafael_carreras> molt rebé
<rafael_carreras> ###########################################################
<rafael_carreras> bona nit a tothom
<josepgallart> bona nit a tots
<alexm> bona nit
#ubuntu-cat 2014-01-02
<Andreu> Ei hola
<Andreu> Estic intentantant instal.lar ubuntu al meu dell latitude d610 i no puc
<Andreu> necessito ajuda!
<Andreu> eooo!
<jordisayol> quin problema tens?
<Andreu> doncs mira
<Andreu> em descarrego la iso
<Andreu> la faig bootejable
<jordisayol> com?
<Andreu> pero el meu ordinador no detecta el pen
<jordisayol> ah, fas servir un pendrive, d'acord
<Andreu> exacte!
<jordisayol> saps que és la BIOS?
<Andreu> Si!
<Andreu> Més o menys se de que va, però no la toco perquè m'han dit que em puc carregar l'ordinador
<jordisayol> doncs dins la BIOS hi ha d'haver una secció a on descriure l'ordre d'inici dels dispositius del sistema.
<Andreu> He intentat instalar-ho des de windows 7 pero no hi ha manera. Hem surt que hi ha un error
<Andreu> vamb el pendrive, ho vaig intentar i sem va obrir normalment el windows
<jordisayol> Si no estàs «autoritzat» a entrar a la BIOS, digues-li a qui n'estigui, i que faci el pendrive la primera unitat per carregar, quan inicii el sistema
<Andreu> si si que estic autoritzat
<Andreu> i de fet i he entrat
<jordisayol> doncs fes-ho tu
<Andreu> es a dir que posi la opcio n1 a pendrive
<Andreu> okey
<Andreu> i desperes la imatge, l'he cremat amb l'iso to usb
<Andreu> estaria bé?
<jordisayol> sip. fes-ho amb el pendrive connectat
<Andreu> okey ho intentare una altre vegada desde zero
<Andreu> espero que funcioni
<Andreu> gràcies
#ubuntu-cat 2014-01-03
<jsalvia> hola
#ubuntu-cat 2015-01-01
<josepgallart> Bona nit!
<alexm> bona nit i bon any!
<rafael_carreras> això, bona nit i bon any
<rafael_carreras> ####################################################################
<rafael_carreras> aquí estem un altre any per fer una reunió ubuntaire
<rafael_carreras> avui hem de parlar de què farem a la propera ubuntu global jam
<rafael_carreras> Lloc i feines per la UGJ
<rafael_carreras>  i també d'on la farem
<rafael_carreras> algú té idea d'on fer-la?
<rafael_carreras> vull dir si teniu algú que us hagi expressat algun interès
<rafael_carreras> en ubuntu en general
<josepgallart> Golferich tenien interes
<rafael_carreras> ah
<josepgallart> pero supposo que era mes per acollir una festa
<rafael_carreras> m'agafa aprop :-)
<rafael_carreras> josepgallart: però és un primer pas, normalment
<alexm> josepgallart: molt interessant, la UGJ podria servir fer veure el lloc, provar la wifi, conèixer la gent, etc.
<rafael_carreras> exacte
<josepgallart> si per aixo o comento ;)
<rafael_carreras> josepgallart: hi tens algun contacte?
<josepgallart> Irene Armangué i VilaCoordinació Golferichs, centre cívic Gran Via, 491 BarcelonaTel. 93 323 77 90www.golferichs.org
<rafael_carreras> d'acord, li escric alguna cosa per veure què n'opinen?
<rafael_carreras> suposo que trobaré el correu en algun lloc
<rafael_carreras> (?)
<josepgallart> tel paso
<josepgallart> difusio@golferichs.org
<wagafo> hola, NO em puc quedar, tinc visita
<wagafo> bon any
<rafael_carreras> vaja, no li he pogut dir bon any al wagafo
<rafael_carreras> molt bé, josepgallart, escriuré la Irene
<rafael_carreras> alguna idea per fer a la ugj, o fem "el de sempre"?
<rafael_carreras> jo sempre tinc feina amb les festes
<alexm> jo voldria acabar de muntar allò de les arrencades per xarxa
<josepgallart> jo es molt provable que sigui a Londres tot el cap de setmana
<rafael_carreras> molt bé, doncs ja estem, oi?
<alexm> per mi sí
<josepgallart> ja us explicare com vagui la presentacio del movil amb ubuntu
<rafael_carreras> sí senyor!
<alexm> :-)
<rafael_carreras> au, doncs bona nit!
<josepgallart> bona nit
<rafael_carreras> ###################################################################
<alexm> bona nit
#ubuntu-cat 2015-01-04
<Didacvilafranca> Algu em pot ajudar en uns temes de actualitzacions de ubuntu?
#ubuntu-cat 2016-01-06
<AniolM> Bona nit!
<rafael_carreras> ###############################################################
<aniolgarcia> Hola, bona nit!
<rafael_carreras> Bon vespre a tothom
<SiscoGarcia> nanit
<rafael_carreras> en Radu és per aquí?
<Josep> Bona nit
<SiscoGarcia> no el veig
<AniolM> Sembla que no...
<rafael_carreras> mmm, esperem cinc minuts?
<SiscoGarcia> perfecte
<SiscoGarcia> vols que cridi al Radu?
<rafael_carreras> SiscoGarcia: sí, si us plau :-)
<SiscoGarcia> rafael_carreras: li he fet un telegram però sembla que no es connecta des de fa setmanes :(
<SiscoGarcia> no tinc el seu num
<rafael_carreras> bé, doncs ja està
<rafael_carreras> passem al segon punt
<SiscoGarcia> llàstima
<rafael_carreras> Josep: quan vulguis
<Josep> La proposta era fer una compra de usb per vendra amb la propeta LTS
<SiscoGarcia> suposo que són usb amb el logo d'ubuntu, oi?
<Josep> Si poem fer una compra de 50 per menus de 2€ cada un
<Josep> E demanat preus a china i tenen molt bones ofertes
<SiscoGarcia> capacitat?
<AniolM> Amb 4GB és suficient penso.
<rafael_carreras> el logo es podria fer amb enganxines
<SiscoGarcia> però això ja ho hem fet alguna altra vegada... com va anar?
<SiscoGarcia> vull dir, pagarà la pena la inversió?
<rafael_carreras>   quan ho vam fer vam vendre un pendrive :)
<Josep> Gracias por su correo electrónico! Esta es Cassie de Tesin fábrica USB, que es un profesional y micro USB fabricante de la tarjeta sd durante más de 9 años, todos los productos tienen / FCC / ROHS y SGS certificados CE! Señaló que necesita la unidad flash USB, el mejor precio de EXW es: 1GB $1.89/pc   4GB $1.99/pc    4GB $2.15/pc    8GB$
<SiscoGarcia> si només en vam vendre un no sé si paga la pena
<AniolM> Si és garantia d'assistència estaria bé, però si ve poca gent no val la pena...
<SiscoGarcia> ep, el Radu és aquí
<rgiurgiu> Hola
<rgiurgiu> Sento el retrás!
<AniolM> Hola!
<rafael_carreras> hola rgiurgiu
<Josep> Be si es aixi o entenc, no val la pena
<rafael_carreras> Josep: de tant en tant anem parlant dels usb perquè són macos i tal, però la gent no en vol, em temo
<Josep> Ok :(
<AniolM> Sempre podem regalar Ubuntu Phones (?) hehe
<SiscoGarcia> :(
<SiscoGarcia> AniolM: +1
<SiscoGarcia> XD
<SiscoGarcia> rafael_carreras: reprenem el primer punt?
<AniolM> Ok
<rafael_carreras> som-hi
<rafael_carreras> hem de decidir si acceptem el rgiurgiu com a nou membre de l'equip
<SiscoGarcia> endavant
<rafael_carreras> ha fet una feina dinvestigació sobre Ubuntu Touch
<rafael_carreras>  i ens la va presentar a la festa passada
<rafael_carreras> a mi em va agradar molt
<SiscoGarcia> +1
<Josep> +1
<AniolM> +1
<rgiurgiu> I actualment estic amb la creació de web apps per a Ubuntu Touch
<rafael_carreras> excel·lent
<SiscoGarcia> i tant!
<Josep> Bona feina
<rafael_carreras> doncs ara votem, que suposo que allò d'abans era que esteu d'acord en què la presentació era bona :)
<rafael_carreras> +1
<Josep> +1
<AniolM> +1
<SiscoGarcia> +1
<SiscoGarcia> abans era la presentació i ara la votació
<rafael_carreras> molt bé, doncs benvingut, rgiurgiu, hi entres amb tots els honors!
<SiscoGarcia> l'enhorabona rgiurgiu !
<AniolM> Benvingut!!!
<SiscoGarcia> benvingut
<Josep> Felicitacions!
<rgiurgiu> Moltes gràcies per deixar-me formar part d'aquet equip!
<SiscoGarcia> i ara! gràcies a tu pel que has fet amb l'ubuntu touch
<rafael_carreras> rgiurgiu: demà t'inclouré al grup del Launchpad
<SiscoGarcia> i el que segur que faràs aviat
<rgiurgiu> D'acord Rafael!
<rafael_carreras> rgiurgiu: i si vols una adreça de correu, m'ho dius
<SiscoGarcia> molt bon any, equip
<AniolM> Per curiositat, quanta gent som a l'equip?
<AniolM> Igualment i bon any!
<rgiurgiu> Bon any a tots! ;)
<Josep> Bon any!
<SiscoGarcia> us he de deixar, he fet un foradet per venir de supporter del rgiurgiu i ara he de continuar sopant
<SiscoGarcia> ens llegim!
<AniolM> Bon profit!
<rafael_carreras> AniolM: ho hauria de mirar, ja t'ho diré per correu, però jo diria que uns quinze
<Josep> A sopar de gust!
<AniolM> D'acord, és igual. Era simple curiositat.
<rafael_carreras> doncs ja estem, oi?
<AniolM> Jo vull fer una pregunta, si ho sabeu.
<AniolM> I si m'ho permeteu, ja que no ho he posat a l'orde del dia.
<rafael_carreras> endavant, AniolM
<AniolM> Se sap si el Kubuntu 16.04 portarà KDE Plasma 5.5 o 5.6?
<AniolM> Crec que el 5.6 sortirà d'aquí 3-4 mesos, més o menys igual que l'Ubuntu 16.04
<Josep> https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Kubuntu-16.04-LTS-UOS
<Josep> Aqui en parla
<AniolM> Ok, sembla que el 5.5
<AniolM> Merci!
<Josep> De res ;)
<Josep> Ja estem?
<AniolM> Per mi sí
<rafael_carreras> sí :)
<rafael_carreras> bona nit, tothom a dormir
<AniolM> Bona nit!
<aniolgarcia> Bona nit!
<Josep> Bona nit!
<rafael_carreras> ############################################################################################
<rgiurgiu> Bona nits a tots! fins a una altra
#ubuntu-cat 2017-01-07
<adria> hola
<adria> hi ha algu?
<adria__> hola
<adria__> estic a punt de reenstal·larme windows, algu em pot ajudar?
#ubuntu-cat 2018-01-03
<_wagafo> Bona nit, Aniol, sembla que sols estem tu i jo per aquí...
<_wagafo> Sembla no hi ha massa gent avui per aquí, aniolgarcia
<rafael_carreras> hola, arribo tard
<aniolgarcia> ara arriben!
<_wagafo> Bona nit, rafael_carreras, i bon any a tothom!
<rafael_carreras> bon any
<aniolgarcia> Hola, bona nit i bon any!
<rafael_carreras> el primer punt era la trobada a Barcelona
<rafael_carreras> farem una mena de no-jam i hem de decidir el dia
<rafael_carreras> per fer-ho com ho fèiem abans, tocaria al març
<rafael_carreras> per exemple, dissabte 17
<aniolgarcia> Uf, ara mateix no tinc pas l'agenda per aquí...
<aniolgarcia> Però suposo que no hi haurà cap problema
<rafael_carreras> no passa res, ho podem parlar a la llista
 * wagafo ha tornat
<rafael_carreras> wagafo: proposava fer la no-jam el 17 de març
<wagafo> Perfecte, m'ho anoto per si un cas
<rafael_carreras> però ho haurem de parlar a la llista
<wagafo> D'acord
<rafael_carreras> el segon punt és la festa a Tàrrega
<rafael_carreras> però no tinc notícies noves
<wagafo> Pinta bé
<rafael_carreras> sí, pinta bé
<wagafo> Sempre que ho fem a instituts funcionen molt bé
<wagafo> Doncs a veure si ho podem confirmar
<rafael_carreras> m'haig de programar les feines, que no ho he fet
<aniolgarcia> A veure si a aquesta puc ser-hi... ;)
<rafael_carreras> i el tercer punt és el Canvi de la pàgina web al servidor de Caliu
<rafael_carreras> ho proposava l'aniolmarti
<rafael_carreras> ara mateix és al servidor de softcatalà però sembla que hi ha limitacions
<rafael_carreras> que no tindríem al de caliu
<rafael_carreras> sobretot perquè l'aniolmarti és l'administrador de sistemes més implicat
<rafael_carreras> us sembla bé?
<aniolgarcia> Bé, si ens ha de ser beneficiós i no comporta gaires maldecaps, per mi endavant
<wagafo> Se m h'a desconnectat, però em sembla bé canviar de servidor, on estem ara és molt limitat perquè estem de prestats, entrem amb l'usuari del Cubells, no tenim ni usuari propi
<wagafo> El canvi de servidor és senzill i si l'Aniol és l'administrador si cal alguna cosa del sistema serà més fàcil d'arreglar que on estem ara
<wagafo> Ara estem al servidor de Softcatalà
<rafael_carreras> el que no sé és qui té els permisos de dns del domini, suposo que ho haurem d'investigar
<wagafo> Si, pensava que nosaltres controlàvem "ubuntu.cat"
<rafael_carreras> com que no hi ha quòrum per decidir-ho, ho passarem a la llista
<wagafo> D'acord
<aniolgarcia> D'acord
<rafael_carreras> teniu alguna cosa més?
<wagafo> Jo no
<aniolgarcia> Per part meva tampoc
<rafael_carreras> doncs ja estem
<rafael_carreras> bona nit
<wagafo> Doncs bona nit i que segui bé a l'any nou
<aniolgarcia> Bona nit! Igualment!
<AniolM> Bona nit, disculpeu el retard
<AniolM> Encara hi sou?
#ubuntu-cat 2018-12-31
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Que tingueu una bona entrada d'any, ubuntaires. … I coneixement amb la beguda ("va dir ell, com si en pensara tindre").
<ubuntaires_teleg> <wagafo> Bon 2019, gent!
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> @ggrappa [Que tingueu una bona entrada d'any, ubuntaires. … I coneixement amb la beguda ("va …], XDDDDDD … Bon any, família!
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> Bon any a tots!!
<ubuntaires_teleg> <aniolm> Bon any!
<ubuntaires_teleg> <MrAniol> Bon any, companys!
#ubuntu-cat 2019-01-02
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Quin bot tan maco que tenim, xe! Només li faltaria que ens preparara el cafè: seria molt difícil implementar aquesta funció? ☕☕☕☕
<ubuntaires_teleg> <aniolm> @ggrappa [Quin bot tan maco que tenim, xe! Només li faltaria que ens preparara el cafè: se …], Si tenim una cafetera que funcioni amb Linux no hauria de ser massa complicat
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> XD
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> https://articulo.mercadolibre.com.ar/MLA-661920981-cafetera-moulinex-dolce-gusto-mini-me-pv1208-_JM
<ubuntaires_teleg> <aniolm> Hi havia un paio que ho feia, no ho heu llegit mai?
<ubuntaires_teleg> <aniolm> Tenia un script a la cafetera de la feina
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Sí! Em sona haver llegit alguna fa molts anys.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <aniolm> L'script és públic, s'aprofita i llestos :)
<ubuntaires_teleg> <wagafo> A la Jam que vam fer a Santas hi ha havia un parell hackejant una nespresso amb una Arduino
<ubuntaires_teleg> <aniolm> Ui, ja ho provaré doncs
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> El món és una mica millor, aquest matí... Poder enviar enviar un missatge des del mòbil amb UBPorts, arribar a casa i trobar el cafè a punt... Això és el cel, xiquets!
<ubuntaires_teleg> <aniolm> Si ho faig ja penjaré el codi a GitHub
<ubuntaires_teleg> <aniolm> I els esquemàtics
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Això pinta bé!
<ubuntaires_teleg> <aniolm> El problema és automatitzar que es posin les càpsules
<ubuntaires_teleg> <wagafo> Càpsules tancades privatiives no s'admeten, haurien de ser càpsules obertes
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Doncs, vinga, ja tenim un altre front obert. Però ens hauríem de centrar en les de les màquines que fan servir GNU/Linux, per coherència, i passar de la resta de models (fins que trobem la manera d'alliberar-les; però això serà una segona fase).
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> cafetera superautomática krups roma ea8105 blanco, aquesta es la meva pero no ser si funciona amb linux
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> No gasta capsules nomes cafe en gra i haigua
<ubuntaires_teleg> <wagafo> Porta-la a la propera JAM i la destripem a veure què aconseguim. Tot sigui per la causa del FOSS...
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Ui, mare meua! Em sembla que te n'hauràs de comprar una nova, Josep! El Walter ja ha agafat la clau anglesa i el tornavís...
<ubuntaires_teleg> <aniolm> Ja tinc el soldador a punt
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Quina por...
<rafael_carreras> bon vespre a tothom
<wagafo> Hola, bona nit!
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> Bon vespre
<ubuntaires_teleg> <MrAniol> Hola, bona nit!
<rafael_carreras> avui hem de parlar del lloc on farem la propera festa
<rafael_carreras> que mai no és d'hora per començar a preparar-la
<rafael_carreras> el cas és que no tenim cap candidatura
<wagafo> Hi ha candidats?
<rafael_carreras> no
<rafael_carreras> :)
<wagafo> Doncs haurem de fer una crida per la llisa i el fòrum a veure si surt alguna
<wagafo> llista
<rafael_carreras> doncs sí
<rafael_carreras> primer aviso a la reunió per si algú tingués una idea oculta
<giorgiograppa> Bona nit, cavallers!
<wagafo> Hi havia això de l'Alguer que va comentar el Josep, però si surt alguna cosa allà també s'haurà de fer per aquí, perquè no crec que hi podem anar gaires de nosaltres
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> Si no surten opcions la podem organitzar a Caldes, la Roser diu que trobarem on ferla
<wagafo> Crec que l'insteressant és que el que la faci es comprometi a portar gent local, sempre ho diem però després ho fem on podem, i no sempre hi ha gent local
<rafael_carreras> a mi em semblaria bé, però fem primer una crida a la llista, que fa moooolt que no en fem una
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> La proposta de Alguer era pensada per la propera LTS
<rafael_carreras> wagafo: però fas bé de repetir-ho :)
<wagafo> Doncs per la LTS
<rafael_carreras> m'apunto fer la crida pel lloc a la llista
<wagafo> Quan la facis la copiaré al fòrum
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> I jo la posaré al facebook de la comunitat
<wagafo> I "No Jam", preparem alguna?
<rafael_carreras> si hi ha interès, sí
<giorgiograppa> La "No Jam" és la sessió de traducció?
<rafael_carreras> traducció i més coses tècniques
<wagafo> El Josep ha contribuït la seva cafetera per trastejar  8-)
<giorgiograppa> OK
<rafael_carreras> de feina, vaja
<giorgiograppa> Sobre quina data cauria la No Jam?
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> No la cafetera la jefa no la deixa
<giorgiograppa> Mecatxis.
<wagafo> La deixarem més automàtica, o sinó quedarà bonica com adorn a la cuina
<giorgiograppa> O com escultura abstracta.
<rafael_carreras> la no-jam seria a finals de març o abril (o quan vulguem, en realitat)
<wagafo> Això
<wagafo> Doncs mirem dates i llocs, la NO JAM és més fàcil
<rafael_carreras> d'acord, wagafo se n'encarrega
<wagafo> Tenim pendent el tema dels mapes de la web, que amb Google ja no funcionen
<wagafo> Cap problema, proposo algunes dates per la llista i busquem algun lloc
<rafael_carreras> aques és un bon tema per la jam
<rafael_carreras> i tornant a la festa, teniu algun suggeriment per canviar o modificar el format?
<rafael_carreras> canviar-ne (que ja semblo de la tele)
<wagafo> Per a mi està bé com està
<giorgiograppa> gomet vermell per a RC per menjar-se un pronom.
<wagafo> Però sempre penso que l'amfitrió que ens invita hauria d'assegurar un mínim d'assistència local. Hi ha moltes candidatures que ens inviten simplement per mostrar que fan activitats "guai", però pretenen que nosaltres aportem el públic
<giorgiograppa> sips, i això és molt trist, sobre tots per als ponents convidats.
<wagafo> Però com tampoc tenim massa d'on escollir, doncs tampoc podem ser massa exigents amb aquest punt.
<rafael_carreras> si apareix alguna candidatura, els ho comentaré
<wagafo> Abans els feiem escriure una proposta breu, sel's podria dir que posin previsió d'assitència loca. Si tenim més d'una candidatura, potser un factor per escollir-ne una.
<wagafo> loca = local
<rafael_carreras> l'assistència loca feina més gràcia
<rafael_carreras> feia :)
<wagafo> Sí, tot i el castellanisme
<rafael_carreras> assistència LoCa
<wagafo> "local catalans"
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> Lo ca?
<giorgiograppa> Lo ca i lo moix.
<wagafo> Lo Cartanyà
<rafael_carreras> bé, doncs ja estaríem dels punts de la reunió, teniu alguna coseta més?
<wagafo> Res per aquí
<giorgiograppa> Un tema més, personal.
<rafael_carreras> endavant, giorgiograppa
<giorgiograppa> Fa uns que vaig haver d'abandonar el LoCo (oficial) perquè ja anava massa embolicat. Ara que tinc la cosa més tranquil·la, m'agradaria tornar-hi.
<wagafo> T'haurem de fer unes proves
<giorgiograppa> M'hi fareu un examen? Un examen psiquiàtric?
<wagafo> Jo et veig duplicat, per començar
<giorgiograppa> És que tinc doble personalitat.
<wagafo> Comencem malament
<giorgiograppa> (Tinc el mòbil amb el Telegram al costat del portàtil, ni cas.)
<rafael_carreras> giorgiograppa: hauries d'actualitzar la teva pàgina al wiki d'ubuntu i m'avises que apunti el teu ingrés com a assumpte per la propera reunió
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> Cal que parlis amb el Monteagudo i us eu de apuntar els dos
<wagafo> giorgiograppa, instal·la el riot al portàtil i tornaràs a ser un
<giorgiograppa> ok; la vaig veure fa temps i em va venir nostalgia.
<giorgiograppa> Ai, Josep, no sé què en pensarà el Monti, és molt seu.
<rafael_carreras> giorgiograppa: ara no sé si tindràs permisos per modificar el wiki :-/
<giorgiograppa> wagafo, potser és el Riot del mòbil el que fa el duplicat.
<giorgiograppa> rafael_carreras: ho miraré; si no puc, t'avise.
<rafael_carreras> giorgiograppa: ferpecte
<giorgiograppa> okis
<wagafo> Sí, pero si instal·les el riot al portàtil pots escriure i no duplica el del mòbil
<giorgiograppa> wagafo: el problema és que canvie de portàtil com de camisa, l'hauré d'instal·lar en tots :-D
<wagafo> Pots instal·lar-lo en tots els que vulguis, jo el tinc al portàil i al sobretaula
<giorgiograppa> wagafo: demà comencaré l'operació Riot.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> Be nois si no tenim res mes jo us dic bona nit
<wagafo> Jo crec que ara sí estem
<rafael_carreras> sí
<rafael_carreras> bona nit a tothom
<wagafo> Bona nit!
<giorgiograppa> doncs, bé: a la pròxima, més.
<giorgiograppa> Bona nit!
<ubuntaires_teleg> <MrAniol> Bona nit!
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> arribo tard, com sempre...
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> ... l'avantatge del pont aquest amb el Telegram és que puc llegir els logs ràpidament
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Doncs, sí, és ben pràctic.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> donaré alguna veu per Ponent a veure si algú s'anima a muntar una festa o una no-jam, però ho veig for
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> força apagat
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> @ggrappa [Doncs, sí, és ben pràctic.], molt
#ubuntu-cat 2019-01-03
<ubuntaires_teleg> <aniolm> Jo també arribo tard :(
<ubuntaires_teleg> <aniolm> En tot cas voto a favor de remenar cafeteres i de fer festes "locas"
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> @aniolm [Jo també arribo tard :(], Un ubuntaire no arriba mai ni massa tard ni massa d'hora: arriba sempre quan s'ho proposa.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <aniolm> Em fa certa il·lusió que em comparis amb en Gandalf
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> @ggrappa [Un ubuntaire no arriba mai ni massa tard ni massa d'hora: arriba sempre quan s'h …], :)
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Et falta la barba blanca; però, tranquil, és qüestió de temps.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> XD
<ubuntaires_teleg> <aniolm> @ggrappa [Et falta la barba blanca; però, tranquil, és qüestió de temps.], Quan tingui barba hauré perdut la melena em sembla
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> No necessàriament, home: Gandalf la conservava.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Però Gandalf era un Maiar, no un humà.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Això explica lo de la melena.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <aniolm> @rcarreras [Però Gandalf era un Maiar, no un humà.], És una manera de reafirmar que em cau el cabell?
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Jo no sé si et cau el cabell, sóc massa baixet per veure-ho
<ubuntaires_teleg> <aniolm> XDDDD
#ubuntu-cat 2019-01-04
<JoanTerrassa> Bona tarda, al instalar Ubunti 18.04, amb diu : El paquet "grub-efi-amd64-signed" no s'ha pugut instalar a /target/. Sense el carregador GRUB, el sistema instal·lat no arrencarà. Algú am pot di que faig malament ?
<wagafo> Quin és el sistema al qual estàs instal·lant? Quin tipus d'instal·lació estàs intentant: sols Ubuntu 18.04 o vols conservar algun altre sistema operatiu?
#ubuntu-cat 2020-01-01
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Comencen l'any amb alegria!
<giorgiograppa> ui que bé, ja tenia açò configurat; bona nit, companys!
<SiscoGarcia> nanit gent, i bon any!
<wagafo> Bona nit!
<aniolgarcia> Bona nit i bon any!
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Bon vespre
<wagafo> Bon any aniolgarcia
<giorgiograppa> bona nit, bon any i tot això i allò.
<wagafo> I la resta també
<SiscoGarcia> segons l'ordre del dia falta Cubells a la sala, oi?
<wagafo> Sí, no el veig
<SiscoGarcia> així què fem?
<wagafo> Esperem uns minuts a veure...
<SiscoGarcia> ok
<giorgiograppa> i el capo? hi és?
<SiscoGarcia> sembla que abans ens ha saludat des de telegram
<wagafo> A veure si un ping a @cubells funciona
<giorgiograppa> m'ho hauré perdut.
<wagafo> <ubuntaires_teleg "<rcarreras> Bon vespre"> Potser era un robot
<giorgiograppa> també podria ser.
<SiscoGarcia> ah, doncs no sé
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Què sí, que m'he oblidat de vosaltres
<wagafo> Jo, per exemple, també ho soc
<wagafo> Però el @cubells ni robot ni res
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Havíem de parlar de la propera festa al maig
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> (com deia el bo)
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Bot
<SiscoGarcia> podem parlar sense @cubells però no serà el mateix, oi?
<wagafo> Doncs sense @cubells no podrem fer gaire cosa avui
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Sí, el @cubells deu ser fent coses
<SiscoGarcia> tens info privilegiada?
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Sí, podem decidir qui el perseguirà per tal que informe dels progressos
<SiscoGarcia> doncs segons la llei RC em sembla que li toca a @rcarreras
<SiscoGarcia> :P
<wagafo> Enacara hi ha temps, si ve a la propera reunió no haurem perdut gaire cosa
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Sí, quina merda de llei
<SiscoGarcia> XDDDDD
<ubuntaires_teleg> <aniolm> Bona nit i bon any?
<ubuntaires_teleg> <aniolm> !*
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Bon de tot
<wagafo> Bona nit @aniolm
<SiscoGarcia> nanit @aniolm
<wagafo> El pont està funcionant com una seda avui
<ubuntaires_teleg> <aniolm> Sembla mentida
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Any nou, vida nova
<SiscoGarcia> ja està bé
<wagafo> Deroguem la llei RC
<SiscoGarcia> +1
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> No, no!
<SiscoGarcia> XDDDDDDD
<SiscoGarcia> com la defenses!
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> I tant
<wagafo> Doncs reforcem-la
<SiscoGarcia> com'
<SiscoGarcia> ?*
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> No cal, ja la teniu tots molt interioritzada.
<wagafo> Al que la menciona se li aplica, qui l'ha mencionada avui?
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Jo, he he
<ubuntaires_teleg> <aniolm> Soc vingut a dir-vos que a la 20.04 hi haurà un paquet molt xulo per fer dibuixos de circuits i incrustar-los a LaTeX 😁
<wagafo> Que l'has fet tu, @aniolm
<wagafo> ?
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Em sona :-)
<aniolgarcia> Ep, això és interessant
<ubuntaires_teleg> <aniolm> El programa l'ha fet @orestes, però @alexm i jo l'hem empaquetat
<wagafo> Faig servir LaTeX fins i tot per esciure cartes, però de circuits no en faig servir
<SiscoGarcia> l'enhorabona @aniolm
<SiscoGarcia> i @orestes i @alexm
<ubuntaires_teleg> <aniolm> @wagafo [<wagafo> Faig servir LaTeX fins i tot per esciure cartes, però de circuits no en …], Hahaha
<ubuntaires_teleg> <aniolm> De fet també serveix per fer qualsevol tipus de diagrama
<ubuntaires_teleg> <aniolm> @SiscoGarcia [<SiscoGarcia> l'enhorabona @aniolm], Gràcies!
<wagafo> Encara faig servir un programa antediluvià que es diu Xfig per fer tot tipus de dibuixos
<ubuntaires_teleg> <aniolm> No el conec
<aniolgarcia> Jo ho faig tot manualment amb tikz...
<wagafo> No m'estranya, és de fa 30 anys o aixi, no havies nascut quan s'ha deixat de desenvolupar
<ubuntaires_teleg> <aniolm> @aniolgarcia [<aniolgarcia> Jo ho faig tot manualment amb tikz...], El pycirkuit genera tikz precisament
<wagafo> Doncs ens hem allunyat una mica del tema de la festa de València
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Hehe
<ubuntaires_teleg> <aniolm> Ai, perdoneu
<wagafo> Què, ho postposem fins la propera reunió?
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> No, està molt bé
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Decidim que perseguiré el Vicent i a veure què explica.
<SiscoGarcia> no sabem si hi ha data ni res, o què?
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> I a la propera reunió, que tampoc no vindrà, ho comentem, sí no hi ha res més.
<wagafo> D'acord. Ja buscaré l'AniolCircuit a la 20.04
<SiscoGarcia> @rcarreras et veig molt optimista (ja sé que habitualment no ve el Vicent... ni jo)
<wagafo> Què, pleguem?
<SiscoGarcia> això sembla
<wagafo> Doncs bona nit i fins la propera!
<SiscoGarcia> nanit
<ubuntaires_teleg> <aniolm> Vinga, bona nit!
<aniolgarcia> Bona nit!
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> Bona nit
<giorgiograppa> bona nit!
#ubuntu-cat 2020-01-02
<ubuntaires_teleg> <cubells> Ieeee perdoneu però no ho vaig recordar i tinc el piulet del telegram apagat. Hi haurà festa d'ubuntu a València. Vos dic més coses a la propera reunió.
<ubuntaires_teleg> muzzol was removed by: muzzol
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> @cubells [Ieeee perdoneu però no ho vaig recordar i tinc el piulet del telegram apagat. Hi …], Anit vam aprovar una nova norma: el que s'oblida de la reunió, a la següent, paga els cafès i les copes 😊😊😊😊😊.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <cubells> Buff, doncs vos dec un bar sencer
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> XDDD
